# How 'bout that hockey game!



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

Great game.:smile:

We missed the first period because we were shooting the TN state indoor tourney. I did'n do so well but my son RobinHooded his last arrow! What a great day - Canadian Gold and a RH for Patrick.

CBMac - a Canadian in Memphis


----------



## fubar79 (Jan 9, 2010)

AWESOME game!!! Totally different team then when they played the U.S. the first time around.


:teeth::darkbeer:


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Great game. No one can deny that. Only problem I have is having to listen to how "Sid the kid" won it. He didn't. Canada did. Crosby was very average by his standards throughout the Olympics (which is still better than most people). However, already people are talking about how he is the MVP. Anyone that thinks that obviously does not know Hockey. 

There is absolutely no question who the Olympic Hockey MVP is. It is Ryan Miller. If not for him, the U.S. doesn't even make the medal round. He is the reason we beat Canada the first game, and the reason we almost beat them again today. Fact is, Canada was "supposed" to win the gold. USA was not even supposed to be a factor. And if not for him today, Canada would have scored at least 5 goals. Heck, Miller played 125 minutes of shutout Hockey, Thomas couldn't even last 9 without letting one in. 

Congratulations to team Canada. They deserved the Gold.

Congratulations to Ryan Miller on proving that you are indeed the best Goalie in the world today.


----------



## bubbalove (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry Loou was the best Ryan let one in through the five hole.

Canada fiqured their line confiqurations after US game then took the business to the Olympics.

Great Finish to a Great Olympics.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

I was being fair and speaking serious reality. Surely you don't believe that Luongo was a better Goalie than Miller in these Olympics. I thought you Canadians really knew Hockey?

As far as them "taking the business to the Olympics" lets be serious. They were up by three to Slovakia and barely beat them in regulation. Then went up by 2 to an American team that wasn't even supposed to medal and allowed them to force overtime. If that is your idea of taking the business to the Olympics, I would hate to see them on a bad day!!!! They were supposed to be DOMINANT!!!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

jtascone said:


> I was being fair and speaking serious reality. Surely you don't believe that Luongo was a better Goalie than Miller in these Olympics. I thought you Canadians really knew Hockey?
> 
> As far as them "taking the business to the Olympics" lets be serious. They were up by three to Slovakia and barely beat them in regulation. Then went up by 2 to an American team that wasn't even supposed to medal and allowed them to force overtime. If that is your idea of taking the business to the Olympics, I would hate to see them on a bad day!!!! They were supposed to be DOMINANT!!!


Last i checked we still won  I dont care how we won, we came out on top.


----------



## Pixies (Sep 21, 2002)

I live in a country without snow because this have only four Brazilian in the Olimpics games , Hockey is a new game for me but Canada win is the same of Brazilian soccer team win the Fifa World cup in Brazil, Congratulations


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

jtascone said:


> Great game. No one can deny that. Only problem I have is having to listen to how "Sid the kid" won it. He didn't. Canada did. Crosby was very average by his standards throughout the Olympics (which is still better than most people). However, already people are talking about how he is the MVP. Anyone that thinks that obviously does not know Hockey.
> 
> There is absolutely no question who the Olympic Hockey MVP is. It is Ryan Miller. If not for him, the U.S. doesn't even make the medal round. He is the reason we beat Canada the first game, and the reason we almost beat them again today. Fact is, Canada was "supposed" to win the gold. USA was not even supposed to be a factor. And if not for him today, Canada would have scored at least 5 goals. Heck, Miller played 125 minutes of shutout Hockey, Thomas couldn't even last 9 without letting one in.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you. Crosby was lack lustre the whole tournament, there were players on the team who deserved a lot more recognition for their efforts then he did. Luongo did a great job in net, but Miller was definately the best netminder and deserving of the MVP award that he got. Kudo's to the US team for a great showing at the Olympics and proving that it wasn't going to be the Canada-Russia show.

These two teams have a lot of young talent and I'm looking forward to 4 years from now in Russia when they meet again.


----------



## belovian (Oct 1, 2007)

jtascone said:


> Great game. No one can deny that. Only problem I have is having to listen to how "Sid the kid" won it. He didn't. Canada did. Crosby was very average by his standards throughout the Olympics (which is still better than most people). However, already people are talking about how he is the MVP. Anyone that thinks that obviously does not know Hockey.
> 
> There is absolutely no question who the Olympic Hockey MVP is. It is Ryan Miller. If not for him, the U.S. doesn't even make the medal round. He is the reason we beat Canada the first game, and the reason we almost beat them again today. Fact is, Canada was "supposed" to win the gold. USA was not even supposed to be a factor. And if not for him today, Canada would have scored at least 5 goals. Heck, Miller played 125 minutes of shutout Hockey, Thomas couldn't even last 9 without letting one in.
> 
> ...


I hate to say, it but I agree. Being from Montreal I can say I know what it's like to rely heavily on goaltending, and miller was outstanding throughout. Great game though and way to go boys. And according to the IOC since we have the most gold medals we are the ranking country this year........HELL YEAHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Jesse

Gotta take em when we get em eh!


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

jtascone said:


> Great game. No one can deny that. Only problem I have is having to listen to how "Sid the kid" won it. He didn't. Canada did. Crosby was very average by his standards throughout the Olympics (which is still better than most people). However, already people are talking about how he is the MVP. Anyone that thinks that obviously does not know Hockey.
> 
> There is absolutely no question who the Olympic Hockey MVP is. It is Ryan Miller. If not for him, the U.S. doesn't even make the medal round. He is the reason we beat Canada the first game, and the reason we almost beat them again today. Fact is, Canada was "supposed" to win the gold. USA was not even supposed to be a factor. And if not for him today, Canada would have scored at least 5 goals. Heck, Miller played 125 minutes of shutout Hockey, Thomas couldn't even last 9 without letting one in.
> 
> ...


Gotta agree.Sid was sure shut down by some great checking lines.I thought,though,it was a great story book ending for him to score the winner.Agree Ryan Miller carried that U.S. team.Confidence in a goalie can carry a team,well,to the gold medal game.Go Canada Go


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Miller was the best Goaltender throughout the tournament, hands down. Luongo let in some weak goals in the tourny. Luongo was good, but not outstanding. 

Toews was one of the best forwards throughout the tourny. Parise sure came into his own after the first couple games. Hossa and Demitra sure were stellar for the Slovaks!

I am always skeptical of Olympic hockey, because they don't flow like an NHL team do, but they sure did in the last game!

Best hockey game in a long time....even if the US won, it was so well played by both sides!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I'm glad Canada won. I'm glad it was a Canada/U.S. gold medal game. It was the team Canada needed to face bring our boys to the their best. Perhaps the team the U.S. needed to bring out their best aswell. It also shows that our American neighbors can hang with us on the ice now. It makes for alot better hockey to watch, in my opinion. Both teams deserve alot of credit for getting to the gold medal final. Ryan Miller desrves alot of credit for his play throughout the Olympics. Each country put together the best team they could and they came together and they played in the Olympics! How many of us can say that about archery? Some can and most can't. Those who do know the feeling also know the dedication it takes. We should appreciate every athletes grit and determination to get there, no matter the country. Not pick at who was favored to win and who was not. Some amazing displays from athletes from everywhere. I would love to know what it feels like to compete in the Olympics, let alone get to the podium.


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Congratulations to the Canadians!*

On putting on a fine Olympics and for bringing home the gold in Hockey. Well done!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

All I hope is that we're gonna see some more passion in the NHL, which is too rare these days. Just look at the Women's finals: Those girls were DRIVEN. They can't slapshot like men, granted, but they had the fire the NHL sorely lacks... same for the Men's finals. You rarely ever see that kind of fire on the ice nowadays.


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

Congrats Canada. I wish USA could have won but I guess they were not the better team. I'm happy for Yzerman, Holland, and Babcock. One question for you Canadians: How do you feel about Crosby being the poster boy for Canadian hockey?


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

Pierre Couture said:


> All I hope is that we're gonna see some more passion in the NHL, which is too rare these days. Just look at the Women's finals: Those girls were DRIVEN. They can't slapshot like men, granted, but they had the fire the NHL sorely lacks... same for the Men's finals. You rarely ever see that kind of fire on the ice nowadays.


The biggest problem with the NHL is Gary Bettman. The olympic hockey games were pretty good hockey once the teams got some chemistry.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Pierre Couture said:


> All I hope is that we're gonna see some more passion in the NHL, which is too rare these days. Just look at the Women's finals: Those girls were DRIVEN. They can't slapshot like men, granted, but they had the fire the NHL sorely lacks... same for the Men's finals. You rarely ever see that kind of fire on the ice nowadays.


 I think the passion has been taken out of the game by all the stupid rule changes they keep making and by also trying to take fighting out of the game. 

For instance, if the puck is touched with a stick above the shoulders, it's high sticking, but to deflect a puck to try to score, the stick has to be below the crossbar  Heck, for some of them guys, that's only like waiste high.....lol You can't even take your hand off the stick now when checking someone in fear of being called for holding. Place the blade of your stick near the guys waiste, without even applying any pressure and you're called for hooking. I just think it's getting too bombarded with goofy rules like this instead of just letting them play the game. 

I also agree with this:


RCValley said:


> The biggest problem with the NHL is Gary Bettman.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

RCValley said:


> Congrats Canada. I wish USA could have won but I guess they were not the better team. I'm happy for Yzerman, Holland, and Babcock. One question for you Canadians: How do you feel about Crosby being the poster boy for Canadian hockey?


Nothing wrong with that IMO. That guy's got skills.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The biggest problem with the NHL is simply that there is no incentive for the players to go all-out all the time. The regular season is a joke - even supremely mediocre teams make the playoffs, and players get paid whether they work hard all the time or not.

The Olympics is great hockey. The players know each game is important, so they give it their best shot. Even on the teams that get blown away, the players still try hard right to the end because it's their only change at the big time every 4 years.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Congratulations to the US mens and womens teams for taking Silver medals home for your country, you played outstanding hockey and showed that you have the talent and skill it takes to play great hockey. Also congratulations to Ryan Miller, he was by far the single biggest reason that the mens team made it to the gold medal game, sorry you didn't make the save on what had become routine for you.

Also congratulations to the Canadian mens and womens teams for bringing home the GOLD!! We are very proud of you and your accomplishments, you did it with style and grace. A truly Canadian performance!


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*#12*

Did anyone notice a tidbit of trivia here? #12 was the number morn by Cournoyer in 72 who set up Henderson and yesterday it was #12 again worn by Iginla. Quite the coincidence when you think about it, doesn't it! Maybe #12 is Canada's lucky number.
Way to go :thumbs_upJarome and Team Canada. Luckily we had Crosby, hey!:wink:


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

RCValley said:


> How do you feel about Crosby being the poster boy for Canadian hockey?


I think they had to change the rules so guys like Crosby could play like Gretzky. But considering he won the gold in overtime, I guess I better get on the Crosby train.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

I almost cried when that goal was scored!!! It was one of the most exciting hockey games I have ever watched, and feel that the whole 17 days of Olympics are just filler to lead up to that game!!! 

Don't get me wrong, there is some great stuff at the games, but the most important part of the whole thing is the men's hockey finals, that is why it is the very last event to take place!!! 

A huge congrats has to go to Ryan Miller, he MORE than deserved his award, and really deserved to win a gold medal. During their first matchup, I felt like I was watching a Toronto/Buffalo game, as the Canadians seemed to be outplaying, and outshooting the USA, but Miller won the game for them, same as TO/Buffalo everytime. This guy is an incredible goalie, and one that has a heck of a future in the NHL.

I am not a huge fan of Crosby's, but if that was not a storybook ending to the tourney, I don't know what is!! Thing is though, he did seem pretty modest about the whole thing in the interviews after, and I have to give him credit for that. Afterall, he really didn't have a great series, and like Henderson in '72, you only have to score one goal, if it is the right one, to become a national hero!!

Rob (A proud and patriotic Canadian)


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Stash said:


> The biggest problem with the NHL is simply that there is no incentive for the players to go all-out all the time. The regular season is a joke - even supremely mediocre teams make the playoffs, and players get paid whether they work hard all the time or not.
> 
> The Olympics is great hockey. The players know each game is important, so they give it their best shot. Even on the teams that get blown away, the players still try hard right to the end because it's their only change at the big time every 4 years.


Agreed.

I remember some Québec-Montréal playoffs that were that good, but that was so long ago...:sad:


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

hunterdave57 said:


> I think they had to change the rules so guys like Crosby could play like Gretzky. But considering he won the gold in overtime, I guess I better get on the Crosby train.


This is exactly the kind of comment I was talking about. Crosby did not "win the gold". He scored a game winning goal in OT in the Gold medal game. CANADA won the Gold. And they deserved it. I believe there were 5 other Canadians on the ice at that time.


----------



## Cross eyed bear (Feb 7, 2007)

Just a note 3D Guru, Henderson got 3 game winning goals in a row, game 6, 7 and 8.


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

Sidney has always been a modest kid. i think he is a great poster boy for canada..........look at how mature he is in interviews for his age! he reminds me of Mario and Gretzky when he is interviewed.........total composure.


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Everybody is saying Crosby didn't have a great series. 7 points?? Not bad. I guess we all expect him to walk on water though!

Love'd the Olympics. Lots more flag waving then I've ever seen in these parts... Good to see!


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

If you listen to all the announcers and the way they treat this kid, you WOULD expect him to walk on water. That is my point. He is a great Hockey player. No doubt about it. I just can't stand to watch any player that can do no wrong in everyones eyes. No one should get a free pass. I am a huge hockey fan and study the game closely. Crosby is an excellent player, but he does have flaws in his game. Just like last year's stanley cup run. Crosby gets all the attention, and Malkin is the one who really deserved it. The NHL knows they have to "market" their young talent. That is the only reason Sid the kid gets as much attention as he does. Before you all bash, please read the above posts from me. I did say he is an awesome player. Just feel there are MANY more that are more complete players that you never even hear mentioned.


----------



## shell waster (Jun 19, 2007)

Miller put the USA Team on his back and carried them to the gold medal game and he almost won the game for them as well. If you compare the quality chances Canada had versus the USA (ie. Dany Heatley's & Staahls chances), Miller really kept the USA in the game. To me the difference was depth, epecially on defence, Canada is just a deeper team. You can only play Parise, Kane and Kessel so much and then they have to come off. The big D for Canada really kept the USA to the outside for most of the game, and when the chips were down, the D for the USA hung MIller out to dry. 

Great game, Great job Ryan Miller. In the End the best "team" won. As far as the Crosby stuff, anyone who knows anything about hockey would be more impressed with the playmaker..so if the media doesn't give Iginla attention that tells how much they know about hockey.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

chemistry beat heart this time...imo

I mean I thought the US played with heart, defensively engineered strong tactics, I thought blocking and zone play and was high caliber but at punishing costs...even remember saying they'd never be able to go an 80 game season like this

and in the early games I thought the Canadians were are all over the place, doing amazing things but adhoc..get it to gether! and along the way the chemistry kicked in....

besides every canadian kid plays ... OT, game seven, break away, last goal wins


----------



## bubbalove (Jun 30, 2009)

I put any kid in Sydney Crosby's position and with all the media pressure and hype see if they can keep there head on straight and go perform. He has man to man coverage on him where as alot of the other guys don't see that pressure. Malkin will be gone back to the european league with ovechkin when the aches and pains set in. Sid will be in Canada promoting the game. Who do you think we are going to pump in the media some guy from another country who undoubtly contributes to winning but the reality of "home" is in the heart. I suppose you guys drive foriegn cars too.

I can remember when the Toronto Blue Jays won the world series, all the hoopla that the canadians took over that. Anyways Miller is the best goalie right now probably in the world but if the teams were so evenly matched than the scoreboard would indicate different in this contest.

congatulations the the USA for getting to the finals in both the womens and mens hockey. It's better getting beat by the Canadians or the USA than the Russians!


----------



## bubbalove (Jun 30, 2009)

> One question for you Canadians: How do you feel about Crosby being the poster boy for Canadian hockey?



As long as he is not a sex addict I don't care.:shade:


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

bubbalove said:


> I put any kid in Sydney Crosby's position and with all the media pressure and hype see if they can keep there head on straight and go perform. He has man to man coverage on him where as alot of the other guys don't see that pressure. Malkin will be gone back to the european league with ovechkin when the aches and pains set in. Sid will be in Canada promoting the game. Who do you think we are going to pump in the media some guy from another country who undoubtly contributes to winning but the reality of "home" is in the heart. I suppose you guys drive foriegn cars too.
> 
> I can remember when the Toronto Blue Jays won the world series, all the hoopla that the canadians took over that. Anyways Miller is the best goalie right now probably in the world but if the teams were so evenly matched than the scoreboard would indicate different in this contest.
> 
> congatulations the the USA for getting to the finals in both the womens and mens hockey. It's better getting beat by the Canadians or the USA than the Russians!



Uhhhh, they lost to the U.S. the first time they played, and they won in OT the second game. Yes, I would say they are VERY evenly matched.


----------



## dillershortbow (Jan 24, 2004)

How about the swiss they gave canada and the US all they could handle.


----------



## shell waster (Jun 19, 2007)

jtascone said:


> Uhhhh, they lost to the U.S. the first time they played, and they won in OT the second game. Yes, I would say they are VERY evenly matched.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree they were very evenly matched because of Millers outstanding goaltending.


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

Macker said:


> Sidney has always been a modest kid. i think he is a great poster boy for canada..........look at how mature he is in interviews for his age! he reminds me of Mario and Gretzky when he is interviewed.........total composure.


So "modest" that after the game he said that he was surprised the game was that good cause he thought canada was going to blow them out. No offense but you canadians can have crosby. I can't stand him. Don't get me wrong I'm not anti-canadian. Steve Yzerman was my favorite player. I also like Cam Neely, Wendel Clark, Rick Nash, and a bunch of others as well. I just think the NHL is pushing Crosby's name too much. What about Ovechkin? He is probably the most electrifying player to watch and the NHL rarely promotes him.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

RCValley said:


> What about Ovechkin? He is probably the most electrifying player to watch and the NHL rarely promotes him.




You gotta be kidding me? They replayed a show called "Sid the Kid vs. Alex the Great" at least 20 times on 5 or 6 different chanels before the Olympics!

Was great to see the first 3 times......

They are both great players......but don't say Alex does not get promoted as much as Sid......


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Is there a link to the player stats somewhere? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

http://www.vancouver2010.com/olympi...ns-gold-medal-game---game-30_ihm400101EY.html


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I was actually looking for a points total summary for all of the players in the tournament.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I see last night in Pittsburg, where they gave Miller a standing ovation (and he deserved it) but then they boo'd Crosby and he even plays for their team. Real show of class there :thumbs_do


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Russ - it's all on the website. Just keep clicking around.

This page gives you complete stats - just click on each country's flag.

http://www.vancouver2010.com/olympi...ts/men_ihm400000nCAN-vtour_team_stats-Ge.html


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

RCValley said:


> So "modest" that after the game he said that he was surprised the game was that good cause he thought canada was going to blow them out. No offense but you canadians can have crosby. I can't stand him. Don't get me wrong I'm not anti-canadian. Steve Yzerman was my favorite player. I also like Cam Neely, Wendel Clark, Rick Nash, and a bunch of others as well. I just think the NHL is pushing Crosby's name too much. What about Ovechkin? He is probably the most electrifying player to watch and the NHL rarely promotes him.


i don't remember him saying it would be a blowout! you have to remember, it's not Sid's fault that the NHL is pushing his name. he has had enormous pressure on him since he was a little kid.......i admire how he handles it and puts up with it. i can't imagine what it would be like to walk in his shoes.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Macker said:


> i don't remember him saying it would be a blowout! you have to remember, it's not Sid's fault that the NHL is pushing his name. he has had enormous pressure on him since he was a little kid.......i admire how he handles it and puts up with it. i can't imagine what it would be like to walk in his shoes.


Yeah, I'm sure it's tough handling and putting up with it. Especially after he looks at his bank account.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

jtascone said:


> Yeah, I'm sure it's tough handling and putting up with it. Especially after he looks at his bank account.


Why is it everyone hates a winner? He played well enough to be at the right place at the right time. And frankly, 7 points for the tourney was better than most of the opposing teams player points totals.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

russ said:


> Why is it everyone hates a winner? He played well enough to be at the right place at the right time. And frankly, 7 points for the tourney was better than most of the opposing teams player points totals.


I don't hate a winner. I don't care for all the athletes that are labeled a "winner" before they ever touch a puck, catch a pass, or shoot a free throw. There are a lot of athletes that "earned" their winning status. From Bret Favre, Tom Brady, Bret Hull, etc. These are real winners. Not because the NHL HYPED them up before they even played a second, but because they came in a nobody, and proved they were the BEST. That is a winner. Crosby is a glorified above average player. The league is full of above average players that don't ever get a headline. How many heard the name Tyler Meyers before this year. None. Most of you still haven't. But in a year or two, every hockey fan will know who he is, and he will have EARNED the fame. That is a real winning Hockey player, even though he plays for a team that never wins anything.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Whoah Nelly,

you just put Brett Hull on the same level as Sid the Kid! And you're complaining about over hyped players? Oh the irony.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

jtascone said:


> How many heard the name Tyler Meyers before this year. None. Most of you still haven't. But in a year or two, every hockey fan will know who he is, and he will have EARNED the fame. That is a real winning Hockey player,* even though he plays for a team that never wins anything.*



I didn't know he played for the Maple Leafs........lmao


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> I didn't know he played for the Maple Leafs........lmao


I don't care who ya are, thats funny right there!!! LOLOLOL!


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

russ said:


> Whoah Nelly,
> 
> you just put Brett Hull on the same level as Sid the Kid! And you're complaining about over hyped players? Oh the irony.



No, Sid the kid has a long way to go before he can be put on the same level as Bret Hull. Oh wait, his name is Sydney Crosby. Forget it, he was already better before he hit the league.

So, if you don't think Hull is on Crosby's level, please post the list of NHL accomplishments Crosby has that Hull does not have. I will be waiting. Thanks.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Brett Hull...get outta town, haha, nearly 20 seasons, nearly 1300 points and a career plus/minus of 23, thats just over one per season

Sid at 5 seasons, nearly 500 points, career plus/minus of 39, thats nearly 8 per season ...hey does that make Sid 8 times better than Brett???

no probably not

sorry I just can't put Brett on the same page...


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

youngest Captain to hoist the cup, Hull will never have that one but he will always have the biggest ego in relation to skill level. 

Lest we forget Brett had a big hissy fit 'cause he wasn't good enough to make the Canadian team one year. I also happen to think it's ironic that you're complaining about Sidney Crosby being over marketed and you bring what was the easily most OVER marketed player vs. skills by the NHL from the 90's.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

cc46 said:


> Brett Hull...get outta town, haha, nearly 20 seasons, nearly 1300 points and a career plus/minus of 23, thats just over one per season
> 
> Sid at 5 seasons, nearly 500 points, career plus/minus of 39, thats nearly 8 per season ...hey does that make Sid 8 times better than Brett???
> 
> ...



Just so you know, I am not trying to say that Brett Hull is "better" than Crosby. And for the record, I think he is a jerk. I just used him as an example of someone that wasn't handed a Multi-Million dollar contract and toted as the next Savior of Hockey before he ever skated a game. As far as comparing accomplishments, do you really think Sydney Crosby will keep that pace up for the next 15 years!!!! I would bet my next paycheck he doesn't even last another 15 years!!! 20 years is a long time to be consistent in the NHL (or even physically able to play). Crosby has already sustained injuries that have caused him to miss a lot of games, so I would have to say the chances of his durability allowing him to play as long as Hull are slim to none.

Oh, as far as the Math goes, even if Crosby sustained the same pace for the next 15 years, it would still only give him 2000 points. Where did this 8 times better thing come from? That wouldn't even make him twice as good.:wink:


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

okay, I'm listening, and agreed they look like the iron man scorer, to a new bright star that may get hurt...

but it captures a spirt, so who would you think if not Sid?


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Maybe Mike Modano would have been a better example than Brett Hull. He's not quite as much of a jerk.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

okay here is the Canadian guy that thinks sid the kid is over rated. Things that sid has going for him are a team owner that tries very hard to ensure that his investment is protected and promoted. Toews, Nash, Richards, Doughty, Weber, when things mattered the most you found these boys on the ice. Yes the princess scored the winning goal, but through out tournament when the going got rough and the job needed to be done the lunch pailers where on the ice.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

cdhunter said:


> okay here is the Canadian guy that thinks sid the kid is over rated. Things that sid has going for him are a team owner that tries very hard to ensure that his investment is protected and promoted. Toews, Nash, Richards, Doughty, Weber, when things mattered the most you found these boys on the ice. Yes the princess scored the winning goal, but through out tournament when the going got rough and the job needed to be done the lunch pailers where on the ice.



Finally the voice of reason. And I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

jtascone said:


> I don't hate a winner. I don't care for all the athletes that are labeled a "winner" before they ever touch a puck, catch a pass, or shoot a free throw. There are a lot of athletes that "earned" their winning status. From Bret Favre, Tom Brady, Bret Hull, etc. These are real winners. Not because the NHL HYPED them up before they even played a second, but because they came in a nobody, and proved they were the BEST. That is a winner. Crosby is a glorified above average player. The league is full of above average players that don't ever get a headline. How many heard the name Tyler Meyers before this year. None. Most of you still haven't. But in a year or two, every hockey fan will know who he is, and he will have EARNED the fame. That is a real winning Hockey player, even though he plays for a team that never wins anything.


Every team Sid has been on has won. All through minor hockey and right to the Stanley Cup and Olympic Gold! Don't give me your BS about not earning what he has gotten! He may not be flashy, but he is right at the top of the leader board every year. He does all the little things that those that don't have a clue about the game don't notice. 
Don't tell me that Brett Favre and Tom Brady weren't hyped up by the nfl and media when they were coming into the league.......players are hyped up every year, in every major sport.
I am a VERY proud Canadian, and i don't like it when anyone else talks smack about one of ours, especially when it is totally out of order. I grew up in Nova Scotia and we are very proud of Sidney. We have seen him grow up and mature into the person that he is today. He was a good kid and is now a fine man.......there were over 80 000 people on the streets for him when he took the Cup home last summer........by far the most of any player to this date.


----------



## kujoe9309 (Jul 12, 2006)

Crosby might not have had the best Olympic tourney which is only 7 games, but at only 22 he has done a lot more then most hyped athletes in sports. Mike Madona has never won any personal trophies, at least Brett Hall has won a couple, but they shouldn't be in same conversation as Crosby.


2010 Olympic Gold Medal
2008-09 Stanley Cup 
2008-09 Played in NHL All-Star 
2007-08 Played in NHL All-Star 
2006-07 NHL - Hart Trophy (MVP) 
2006-07 NHL - Lester B. Pearson Award (Player of the Year selected by the NHLPA) 
2006-07 NHL - Art Ross Trophy (Leading Scorer) 
2006-07 NHL - First All-Star Team 
2006-07 Played in NHL All-Star 
2005-06 NHL - All-Rookie Team 
2004-05 Canadian Major Junior - Player of the Year 
2004-05 Canadian Major Junior - Leading Scorer 
2004-05 Canadian Major Junior - Canada Post Cup (Three stars) 
2004-05 Memorial Cup - Ed Chynoweth Award (Leading Scorer) 
2004-05 Memorial Cup - All-Star Team 
2004-05 QMJHL - Michel Briere (Most Valuable Player) 
2004-05 QMJHL - Jean Beliveau Trophy (Leading scorer) 
2004-05 QMJHL - Playoff MVP 
2004-05 QMJHL - Telus Offensive Player of the Year 
2004-05 QMJHL - Michael Bossy Trophy (Top Draft Prospect) 
2004-05 QMJHL - Paul Dumont Trophy (Personality of the Year) 
2004-05 QMJHL - First All-Star Team 
2003-04 Canadian Major Junior - Player of the Year 
2003-04 Canadian Major Junior - Leading Scorer 
2003-04 Canadian Major Junior - Rookie of the Year 
2003-04 QMJHL - Michel Briere (Most Valuable Player) 
2003-04 Canadian Major Junior - All-Rookie Team 
2003-04 Canadian Major Junior - First All-Star Team 
2003-04 QMJHL - Jean Beliveau Trophy (Leading scorer) 
2003-04 Canadian Major Junior - Canada Post Cup (Three stars) 
2003-04 QMJHL - Telus Offensive Player of the Year 
2003-04 QMJHL - Rookie of the Year 
2003-04 QMJHL - Michel Bergeron Trophy (Offensive Rookie of the Year) 
2003-04 QMJHL - Paul Dumont Trophy (Personality of the Year) 
2003-04 QMJHL - First All-Star Team 
2003-04 QMJHL - All-Rookie Team


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

cdhunter said:


> okay here is the Canadian guy that thinks sid the kid is over rated. Things that sid has going for him are a team owner that tries very hard to ensure that his investment is protected and promoted. Toews, Nash, Richards, Doughty, Weber, when things mattered the most you found these boys on the ice. Yes the princess scored the winning goal, but through out tournament when the going got rough and the job needed to be done the lunch pailers where on the ice.


Well said, I don't deny Crosby has considerable hockey sense and skill however the main reason I don't like him is the NHL has made hime out to be the greatest thing since sliced bread.

Once again, I don't deny Brett Hull was a good player but I think he was and still is a knob. It started with his temper tantrum and running into the arms of the Americans when he didn't make the Canadian team and ended with his "Stanley Cup Winning" goal. And he still claims it was a legit goal.

Here's Don Cherry visiting the NBC booth, right around the 6:00 mark listen to Don put Hull in his place.





One thing Crosby will never have to deal with is the pressure of a famous father. The Golden Jet was one hell of a player and that was a lot for Brett to have lived up to. I can't think of many 2nd generation NHLers that achieved the kind of notoriety their dad's did through their skills not as a graduation present.

and I still think Iggy was one of the most underrated players of the Olympics

Just my $0.02


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

icedemon said:


> Well said, I don't deny Crosby has considerable hockey sense and skill however the main reason I don't like him is the NHL has made hime out to be the greatest thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Once again, I don't deny Brett Hull was a good player but I think he was and still is a knob. It started with his temper tantrum and running into the arms of the Americans when he didn't make the Canadian team and ended with his "Stanley Cup Winning" goal. And he still claims it was a legit goal.
> 
> ...


you are so right about Jerome!!! he does all the little things and works as hard as anyone out there. 
i don't think you should dislike Sid because the nhl has hyped him up.....that is not his fault. 
Brett made a lot of enemies back home when he did the switch to the USA way back when, but i don't mind the guy because he speaks his mind. i remember when he got fined for complaining about all the hooking and grabbing that used to go on........he said what everyone else thought and got nailed for it. even Mario complained, but he was a bit more subtle with his statements.
we have to remember that most of what we see is on TV, so you really don't get into what type of personality all these players have. it is easy for us to judge from the old recliner!! lol.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

True enough, it's easy for us armchair athletes to make comments based on what comes out of the boob tube. I've met Nascar & Rally America drivers and NHL players and the ones I've met are pretty down to earth and if you didn't recognize them from Sportscenter, you'd think they were an ordinary joe (thats in great physical shape, but that's beside the point)


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

jtascone said:


> No, Sid the kid has a long way to go before he can be put on the same level as Bret Hull. Oh wait, his name is Sydney Crosby. Forget it, he was already better before he hit the league.
> 
> So, if you don't think Hull is on Crosby's level, please post the list of NHL accomplishments Crosby has that Hull does not have. I will be waiting. Thanks.


What is it exactly that Sidney Crosby has done or said that makes you feel like you do?Not the NHL hype,not what other people say about him,what HE has done to deserve your attitude?Just curious.The Kid has been a star since he played TimBits hockey.I think he's a great player to showcase hockey in this country and the NHL.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Macker said:


> Every team Sid has been on has won. All through minor hockey and right to the Stanley Cup and Olympic Gold! Don't give me your BS about not earning what he has gotten! He may not be flashy, but he is right at the top of the leader board every year. He does all the little things that those that don't have a clue about the game don't notice.
> Don't tell me that Brett Favre and Tom Brady weren't hyped up by the nfl and media when they were coming into the league.......players are hyped up every year, in every major sport.
> I am a VERY proud Canadian, and i don't like it when anyone else talks smack about one of ours, especially when it is totally out of order. I grew up in Nova Scotia and we are very proud of Sidney. We have seen him grow up and mature into the person that he is today. He was a good kid and is now a fine man.......there were over 80 000 people on the streets for him when he took the Cup home last summer........by far the most of any player to this date.



You guys are ALL missing my point. Please show me where I said Crosby stinks. Or where he has never accomplished anything. You can't. As a matter a fact I said he is an above average player, which I still feel is all he is. My point is that he was already labeled the Savior before he ever played a game. I know it is not his fault, and I am not blaming him (please re-read my posts as you obviously have not done so thoroughly). But that does not change the fact that he came into this league with a free pass from the start. How many games did he have to spend in the minors proving himself? What was the value of his first NHL contract? $500,000, $750,000? I think not. He was given his status based on HYPE, not on ice NHL experience and production. I don't care what your past success is in the minors, college, or anywhere else. The pros are a different story. Does the name Ryan Leaf mean anything to you??? I could give you more examples but why bother. 

Anyway, I also want to make it clear that the fact he is a Canadian player has NOTHING to do with my feelings. I am glad you are a proud Canadian, just as I am a proud American. You should be proud. I never even thought about his origin until the Olympics. Nor did I care where he came from. Anyway, everyone has their own opinions on different things. You are entitled to yours, and I am entitled to mine. Have a great day, eh!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I got to say, I like Sid, and there's a good record, Gretsky was up and down a few seasons, Lemieux had a few too...so there's potential, he's 22, the best, 10 years his senior shadow him...tell me how many times have you seen the weaker team check their way over the talent?


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

jtascone said:


> You guys are ALL missing my point. Please show me where I said Crosby stinks. Or where he has never accomplished anything. You can't. As a matter a fact I said he is an above average player, which I still feel is all he is. My point is that he was already labeled the Savior before he ever played a game. I know it is not his fault, and I am not blaming him (please re-read my posts as you obviously have not done so thoroughly). But that does not change the fact that he came into this league with a free pass from the start. How many games did he have to spend in the minors proving himself? What was the value of his first NHL contract? $500,000, $750,000? I think not. He was given his status based on HYPE, not on ice NHL experience and production. I don't care what your past success is in the minors, college, or anywhere else. The pros are a different story. Does the name Ryan Leaf mean anything to you??? I could give you more examples but why bother.
> 
> Anyway, I also want to make it clear that the fact he is a Canadian player has NOTHING to do with my feelings. I am glad you are a proud Canadian, just as I am a proud American. You should be proud. I never even thought about his origin until the Olympics. Nor did I care where he came from. Anyway, everyone has their own opinions on different things. You are entitled to yours, and I am entitled to mine. Have a great day, eh!


all top draft picks get the big bucks right out of the gate....in every sport....it is just the way it is. i don't think that too many top 5 nhl picks fail to live up to their hype, anyway. look back at Gretzky and Lemieux, they were hyped up and considered saviours in their day as well. not trying to be offensive, just stating a fact of how it is really our media that labels these superstars as the second coming. i can't imagine how much pressure and expectations are on these athletes.....better them than me!


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

jtascone said:


> You guys are ALL missing my point. Please show me where I said Crosby stinks. Or where he has never accomplished anything. You can't. As a matter a fact I said he is an above average player, which I still feel is all he is. My point is that he was already labeled the Savior before he ever played a game. I know it is not his fault, and I am not blaming him (please re-read my posts as you obviously have not done so thoroughly). But that does not change the fact that he came into this league with a free pass from the start. How many games did he have to spend in the minors proving himself? What was the value of his first NHL contract? $500,000, $750,000? I think not. He was given his status based on HYPE, not on ice NHL experience and production. I don't care what your past success is in the minors, college, or anywhere else. The pros are a different story. Does the name Ryan Leaf mean anything to you??? I could give you more examples but why bother.
> 
> Anyway, I also want to make it clear that the fact he is a Canadian player has NOTHING to do with my feelings. I am glad you are a proud Canadian, just as I am a proud American. You should be proud. I never even thought about his origin until the Olympics. Nor did I care where he came from. Anyway, everyone has their own opinions on different things. You are entitled to yours, and I am entitled to mine. Have a great day, eh!


Ya I've heard of Tyler Myers.Big kid out of Kelowna/WHL.Funny you use him as an example.He has never played a game in the AHL.Came right out of junior hockey just like Sid.But your right,he has the makings to become a great player.Signed a 3 year $2.6 million dollar contract. Crosby also signed a $850,000 rookie contract that had a performance based option.Meaning if he lit it up,which he did,he could earn another $850,000.I remember watching Crosby play in junior.You just NEW he was one of the special ones.Your right,everyone has an opinion,I guess I just don't see your reason for disliking him.


----------



## kujoe9309 (Jul 12, 2006)

jtascone said:


> You guys are ALL missing my point. Please show me where I said Crosby stinks. Or where he has never accomplished anything. You can't. As a matter a fact I said he is an above average player, which I still feel is all he is. My point is that he was already labeled the Savior before he ever played a game. I know it is not his fault, and I am not blaming him (please re-read my posts as you obviously have not done so thoroughly). But that does not change the fact that he came into this league with a free pass from the start. How many games did he have to spend in the minors proving himself? What was the value of his first NHL contract? $500,000, $750,000? I think not. He was given his status based on HYPE, not on ice NHL experience and production. I don't care what your past success is in the minors, college, or anywhere else. The pros are a different story. Does the name Ryan Leaf mean anything to you??? I could give you more examples but why bother.
> 
> Anyway, I also want to make it clear that the fact he is a Canadian player has NOTHING to do with my feelings. I am glad you are a proud Canadian, just as I am a proud American. You should be proud. I never even thought about his origin until the Olympics. Nor did I care where he came from. Anyway, everyone has their own opinions on different things. You are entitled to yours, and I am entitled to mine. Have a great day, eh!



Still don't really get your point, he was hyped as a junior, so what alot of guys have been. He has lived up to all the hype and has won all the top personal awards and team trophies at 22. NHL isn't like football were I guy (Stafford) makes $41.7 million guaranteed in a six-year $72 million deal out of college, Crosby got $850,000 + bonus.


----------



## huntnorth (Jan 15, 2009)

Crosby is a very good hockey player.

His accomplishments have come while on the ice with a great line up of teammates.

Gretsky brought his skills from Edmonton to LA and it showed.

You do get tired of hearing how great Crosby is in the media.

No compare.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

funny how people point out sid accolades and what he has accomplished junior on the east coast. People forget Iggys' impact at the junior level was high enough that after the Calder cup in 96 with Kamloops, Calgary signed him and airlifted him in for two games in the 96 playoffs against Chicago. At no point in Iggys' career was he coddled and living with the team owner. Yes Sid is a talented player, but what if Bob Clarke had been his GM? would Sid still even be breathing? two different styles of players but the big E was every inch Sids' caliber of player arguably better. Yes sid has skill, yes I'm not a fan of sids' and never will be. Crosby has been surrounded by some of the best players currently in the game and handed the credit for Pittsburghs success. The current state of the game will allow Crosby to success for many years to come. the nobody out there has the potential career ending hitting power of Stevens. Playing the eastern friendly schedule early in his Career verse the schedules of the true greats where they traveled the whole league all season has allowed him opportunity to maintain his health. For some Crosby is the greatest player to lace on skates, just ask my nephew but for me he has a long ways to go before he "earns" that title.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

you know it's funny how a bunch of people that can't even lace a pair of skates properly can have so many "inside" opinions of a sport we "think" we know better than the rest of the world.

So why don't we stop trying to beat everyone else down here? First one to say "yeah but..." or any variation thereof wins the booby prize.


----------



## ordinosorus (Apr 11, 2009)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

kujoe9309 said:


> Still don't really get your point, he was hyped as a junior, so what alot of guys have been. He has lived up to all the hype and has won all the top personal awards and team trophies at 22. NHL isn't like football were I guy (Stafford) makes $41.7 million guaranteed in a six-year $72 million deal out of college, Crosby got $850,000 + bonus.


850,000+Bonus, plus free room and board (with the owner I might add), plus countless sponsorships, etc. All before playing a single game in the NHL. 

Sid is a very good Hockey player. I am leaving it at that. His numbers speak for themselves. Malkin showed earlier this year that Pittsburgh doesn't miss a beat without Crosby. I hope Crosby never has to do the same if Malkin goes down. For Pittsburghs sake.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sponsership is Sponsership. Has nothing to with Salary. (and I'm sure he could afford his own place if he had wanted to....)


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

here's a good summary


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

I love it.Thanks for postin it.


----------

